# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Liqenet e Lurës

## BvizioN

Parku i Lures ka nje siperfaqje prej 1.280 hektare dhe ndodhet ne pjesen lindore te malit masiv te quajtur *"Kunora e Lures"*. Me 14 liqenet e tij akullnajore krijon nje ambjent piktoresk dhe terheqes ne nje lartesi nga 1.350-1.720 m. Midis ketyre Liqeneve me te medhenjt jane: Liqeni i Madh 32 hektare, liqeni i Pishave 13 hektare, liqeni i Zi 8 hektare dhe liqeni i Luleve 4 hektare. Ne dimer keto liqene jane te mbuluara nga akulli.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## BvizioN



----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fejzi

Fotot Janë Shumë Të Bukura Nëse Ke Mundësi Disa Foto Nga Berati Përshëndetje Nga Skandinavia

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## BvizioN

> Fotot Janë Shumë Të Bukura Nëse Ke Mundësi Disa Foto Nga Berati Përshëndetje Nga Skandinavia


Faleminderit! Do hap teme tjeter me foto nga Berati,ne kete teme do kemi vetem foto nga Lura.

----------


## BvizioN



----------


## BvizioN

Faleminderit Cobra1.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## BvizioN

Brari,faleminderit.

Ajo lulja eshte tipike per zonat e larta dhe te ftohta! Zona per rreth liqeneve te Lures eshte e mbushur plot me te tilla.Lulebora eshte nje lule tjeter me te cilen ajo zone eshte e mbushur lot.Keshilla jote ne lidhje me kendin e ftotgrafimit te lules eshte e drejte por nuk kam patur si qellim te perdori fokusin vetem ne lule per edhe ne pamjen nga prapa.E megjithate fotografia nuk doli ashtu siq synoja une ta nxirrja ngaqe pamja nga pas i eshte larguar fokusit.Aparati qe kam perdorur nuk eshte shume profesional per manovra te tilla.

Ne lidhje me intenerarin! Se pari duhet te dish se rruga nga Qafe Lure per tek liqenet eshte ne nje gjendje te mjeruar!Keshtu qe te duhet nje 4X4 ose perndryshe me kembe! Me poshte do postoj 3 foto! E para eshte e marre nga nje turist Qek *Ales Bohm* dhe dy te tjerat jane te mijat.Ne ate te Qekut e shikon mjaft mire gjendjen e mjerueshme te rruges eshe une quditem se si ka arritur te ngjitet atje me motorr!! E dyta eshte e grupit tone kur zbrisnim nga Lura.Une sebashku me dy te tjere vendosem ta benim rrugen e zbritjes deri ne Qafe Lure me kembe,dhe perfundimish arritem para foristrates e cila edhe pse e larte,shasia e saj takonte shpesh neper gure.

Perfundimisht intenerari.Nga Rresheni merr rrugen per Kurbnesh.Deri sa arrin ne Kurbnesh pamja eshte e zakonte por kur te kalosh Kurbneshin eshte nje mrekulli.Pasi kalon Kurbneshin ka dy rruge,nje ndahet djathtas per Kunore dhe tjetra vazhdon drejt per ne Lure.Ti vashdon Rrugen drejt dhe gjithmone pastaj do marresh rrugen djathtas (ne c'do vend ku rruga ndahet) Mundohu te pyesesh vendasit te cilet jane mjaft miqesore dhe te ndihmojne.Pasi kalon qafe Luren fillon problemi me rrugen! Une do iki perseri kete Gusht,por do jem disi me i pregaditur.Dhe fotoja e fundit (eshte postuar dhe ne nje teme tjeter) me ate lulen e liqeneve.

*friendlyboy1*,nuk di a ke qene vete ne parkun e Lures,edhe pse nuk eshte ushtruar asnje kujdes per te perseri eshte nje mrekulli qe shum pak Shqiptare mund ta dine!Turiste qe vijne ne Lure c'do vit nga Liverpooli (faktikish nje nga ta vinte qe nga viti 1997 cdo vit) e nga vende te tjera te Europes nuk mendojne se eshte vone per te vizituar Luren.Ngaqe kampi i tyre ishe ne luginen e Lures atyre u duhej c'do dite 2 ore te ngiteshin me kembe tek liqenet dhe gati nje ore te zbrisnin ne darke.Vendi eshte nje mrekulli qe mund ta kuptosh vetem kur je aty vete.Shpresoj qe qeveria ti vere gishtin kokes dhe te beje dicka per ndalimin e masakres qe behet me pyjet dhe te mirmbaje pasurite natyrore.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## BvizioN



----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## BvizioN



----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ajzberg

Zeri i Mirdites, ti e di qe ta pelqej shkrepjen ,fotografite jane te mrekullueshme sidomos njera me sfond blu.Do te ishte me interes te fotografoje liqenet e Belshit ,une i kam pare naten dhe jo te gjithe .Mendoj se kur fotografon natyren e bukur shqiptare mund te besh edhe nje koment te vogel aq sa te kesh mundesi psh pozita gjeografike ,ndonje kuriozitet etj.Gjithsesi ke bere nje pune mjaft te bukur.
Te pershendes

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## katana

3 ditet qe kam kaluar ne Lure ishin 3 nga ditet me te bukura te nje viti ne Shqiperi. 
Un vajta ne Prill me nje grup studentesh nga Univeristeti i NY ne Tirane me nje projekt per te mbjellur pisha e bredha. 
Ne ndenjem tek nje fshatar i cili per vecse kishte nje shtepi ne fshat qe e kishte ne dispozicion (me kushte minimale por per nej grup te madh sic ishim ne - nuk po kerkonim luks por rehatllek e qejf e bukuri) shpia kishte 4 dhoma te medha me me shume se nje krevat fjetje dhe nje ndertese tjeter qe sherbente si kuzhine e dhome ngrenie. kuzhina eshte e mire pajisur me sende qe i kan pas lene qe nga koha e partise apo nje grupi te huajsh qe kan qendruar. 
tani kur vajtem ne ky personi ( te cilit sme kujtohet emri) kishte ndertuar nje hotel qe ishte diku mes fshatit dhe liqenjve. hoteli per Luren ishte fiks fare ne mos dhe shume i mire. tani pas nje viti ai patjeter qe do ta ket pajisur dhe biles do ket filluar mikpritjen. un do tua keshilloja cdo kujt qe ndodhet ne Tirane ose qe shkon ne Shqip per pushime te vizitoj Luren. 
Reiart, mblidh nje grup shokesh e shoqesh dhe me nje mikrobus (apo po patet makinat tuaja aq me mire) dhe per 5 ore je ne Lure nga Tirana, per nje fund jave te gjate larg smogut te qelbur te kryeqytetit merrni cte doni me vete dhe ndac rrini tek shpia ne fshat n'dac tek hoteli lart. Un per vete shtepin ne fshat se ndrroj me asnje hotel 5 yjesh sepse jemi kenaqur. I zoti i shpis na solli qumesht, djath, kos, vez e buk te bere vet si dhe na poqi nje kec. Sigurisht dhe ne i lam dicka me shume sesa pagesa e dhomes.

un fatkeqsisht nuk arrita ti shoh liqenet sepse na zuri nje shi i tmerrshem humbem rrugen dhe u ndam nga grupi qe ishte me makin kshq u trembem se mos nuk do ti gjenim. kshq dhe pa pare liqenjt kenaqesh ne Lure. 

Sa per fotot. 
Un jam rritur ne Diber. Im at Luren e ka pas playground. Kisha degjuar aq shume per te sa mezi prisja ta shikoja. Patjeter ishte dhe me e bukur sec e mendoja. Edhe pse nuk pash liqenjt. Por eshte shkaterruar nga prerjet e pemeve dhe demi ekologjik qe i eshte bere ne kohe. Rruges per ne Lure kam numruar te pakten 3 kamion ngarkuar me pisha. Keto i kam te gjitha te dikumentuara ne fotografi dhe do ti postoj.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Luan_l

Liqenet jane ne mal . Aq sa liqene ka,  ka edhe fshatra perafersisht. . Ato kane emrat fushe-lure, armoll-lure gur -lure ectr. Para 20-vjetesh kam qene dhe aty ne mal afer liqeneve ka qene nje Hotel . Fshataret mbajne blete . Me ka zene mjalti ....

----------


## BvizioN

*Ky fshati qe ndodhet poshte ne photo mendoj se eshte Fushe Lure.Neve nuk na u desh te futemi ne fashat per arsye se rruga ndahet per ne bjeshket e Lures mu ne hyrje te ketij fshati.*



*Kjo godina e brakstisur ketu,dikur ka qene stacioni i policise pyjore!
Tamam tek kjo godine rruga ndahet ne dy degezime.Njeri degezim vazhdon drejt per ne fsahtrat e Lures dhe tjetri ndahet ne krahun e djathte dhe ngjitet siper per nga Liqenet.Qe nga kjo pike rruga eshte teper e veshtire.*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## BvizioN

*Autobus i gremisur poshte rruges se Lures qe nga vitet e komunizmit ( 30 vite me pare mbase)*



*Pamje e fshatrave te Lures e marre diku nga lartesite e bjeshkeve.*



*Pertej ketyre bjeshkeve,taman ne drejtim te lugines eshte Dibra! Nga bjeshka e Kunores ku ndodhen Liqenet e Lures mund te shikosh qytetin e Peshkopise,Dibren e madhe,Malin e Korabit dhe nje pjese te zones se Kuksit.*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## BvizioN



----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## BvizioN



----------


## BvizioN



----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## BvizioN



----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## BvizioN



----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## BvizioN



----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

